# Guerlain Meteorites



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

Any WOC, particularly those with deeper complexions tried/use these.  I'm especially interested in Myth as it's supposed to be a finishing powder, but I'm just wondering if it would be ashy, or do anything at all.  Any thoughts?


----------



## malvales (Apr 24, 2010)

I am waiting for 2 meteorites to arrive! I had swaps and I will be receiving Mythic and Beige Chic. Last time i tried beige chic in sample size (which i believe it's either very old or fake because the texture isn't right) and it made me look ashy. Then when I went to Sephora I tried Mythic on my face and it looked nice! I am NC 42 btw...
I am currently crazy over the Guerlain meteorites and I even don't have one! Haha. So I have been hunting and finally found it.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh, one of the the UK Guerlain PR chicks on Twitter told me which one is better suited for darker skintones a couple of weeks ago and I can't remember what she said now!

Follow and ask her Jazz Kaur (Jazz_Guerlain) on Twitter


----------



## anita22 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm NC30 and had Mythic for a while, though I ended up giving it to a friend as I found it to be too pale. I'd be interested to try the Beige ones though, I think they're meant to be a little darker.


----------

